# Back tension or relaxed release?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I think that there are approximately twice as many ways to execute a hinge release as there are archers using them. OK, slight exageration 

Every archer has to work out the technique that gives them the results they are looking for. The technique that you describe has won a lot of tournements. However, not everyone can use it effectively. One critism that I've heard is that when the archer is under the pressure of the shootoff, they tend to get a little weak and tentative in their execution. Obviously, this is a generalization and doesn't apply to everyone. 

I set the shot, keep my fingers as immobile as possible, push my bow to the X, point my elbow directly opposite and aligned with the arrow, then squeeze with my back. It sounds complicated, but it's really just one motion and it's a continuation of the draw.

I'd hope others will post their technique. It'll be interesting.

Allen


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

The more tension in your release hand the harder it is to get the release to fire. I come to anchor and keep pulling through the shot with back tension while slightly relaxing my forearm and index finger and the same time. My shot breaks pretty quickly after that. Under pressure the tendency is to tense up which makes the shot harder to execute.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

I draw, anchor, even out finger pressure until the click, pull with my back/swing elbow down and back. I just don't have it ingrained in my head as well as I need it to be yet. But most of the time I draw, anchor, click, aim until shot breaks.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I’m kinda in the middle. I shoot with a locked bow arm so there is no push, only pull. The more I pull, the more the dot movement slows down. I have my hinge set really cold so I rotate it slow until it breaks. It keeps me from trying to punch it. Seems to be working well. I have heard good results with the relaxing method too, I just haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

cbrunson said:


> I’m kinda in the middle. I shoot with a locked bow arm so there is no push, only pull. The more I pull, the more the dot movement slows down. I have my hinge set really cold so I rotate it slow until it breaks. It keeps me from trying to punch it. Seems to be working well. I have heard good results with the relaxing method too, I just haven’t tried it yet.


How are your left and rights? I was told creating even pressure between push and pull will reduce left and right flyers.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

cbrunson said:


> I’m kinda in the middle. I shoot with a locked bow arm so there is no push, only pull. The more I pull, the more the dot movement slows down. I have my hinge set really cold so I rotate it slow until it breaks. It keeps me from trying to punch it. Seems to be working well. I have heard good results with the relaxing method too, I just haven’t tried it yet.


Pretty much the same here


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

EXsystem said:


> How are your left and rights? I was told creating even pressure between push and pull will reduce left and right flyers.


The only time I pull right is if I try to force the shot, which does happen sometimes. I don’t pull shots left. Left misses are rare and usually from accidental release before the dot settles. Most misses are high or low, due to shot breakdown and not letting down.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

EXsystem said:


> Release - Inside Out
> 
> Then I started to do some reading where a method of relaxing the release hand along with slow steady back tension is another way of executing the shot. I get a nice suprise shot and I just focus on putting the dot on the spot. The transition to relaxed hand is working for we.
> 
> What is you thoughts on this? How do you execute the shot?:wink:


There ya go! You're onto it, no matter what release or style of (T-Handle) release you use. Good luck with perfecting it.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I hold the tension in my middle and ring fingers and relax my index while taking up the slack with my back muscles. I'm the most consistent this way and the relaxation helps when I'm on the line and the nerves are getting to me.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

EXsystem said:


> Release - Inside Out
> 
> I been focusing on the back tension release for about a month now and my first approach was to push and pull using my back muscles to set the release off. I noticed I would tense up, use alot of muscle and my pin would gradually shake. Then I started to do some reading where a method of relaxing the release hand along with slow steady back tension is another way of executing the shot. I get a nice suprise shot and I just focus on putting the dot on the spot. The transition to relaxed hand is working for we.
> 
> What is you thoughts on this? How do you execute the shot?:wink:


Yep I started doing that too, found out there is a lot of muscle back there, and wasn't consistent just using all of them.

yep that's what I did next and it works but only if you do not think about your release hand.
after awhile I started thinking about my release hand trying to make the arrow go and the scores went down.

So now I set my fingers on my handle where I want them at anchor but I no longer pull straight back on the release handle. 
I set up and gear everything for my rhomboid to exert pressure on my release handle on a line tangent to the center of the arrow line. this gets my release handle rotated without me having to do anything conscious with my release hand/fingers. 
so far this is working better for me than the straight back pull and do something with the release hand/fingers.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I've noticed that the more I relax at the shot, or even push the bow I get a lot of low hits. With a hinge I don't get as many rt/lt misses, just height.


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

For me its simple, set my position or posture, set my grip bow hand, place my fingers or finger placement and I don't pull the bow back unless I have those things when I pull back and have approval that all my other parts are in order I release by coming to my conclusion which for me is hand coming to my shoulder it can be different for everyone but that's mine. The pin is there way before I release as I believe and was trained that its an angle and if u have that same angle everytime the arrow is gonna get there. If I don't have approval I don't release I go back down and start again and I think to many of us bail meaning we just release and we say I can force it there. I believe the last thing u want to do at full draw is move around and look for finger placement or grip as anything u do will alter ur shot. Now u will hit the X 50% or maybe more if ur a great shot but I am looking for 100% of the time.. and following these steps is what helped me with back tension.. Just the way I do it..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Me, always with back issues. Standing as I should, being all relaxed to start is key. The only force going on is holding to full draw. I then engage back tension and wait for "it" to happen. For me, tensed up, there isn't use in even trying.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

No click. 
Anchor
Transfer 
Rotate release to a memorized stopping point
Any movement past this point is internal (back tension - internal expansion)
If the shot is not executed with in a stable shot picture I let down. 
Simple.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> No click.
> Anchor
> Transfer
> Rotate release to a memorized stopping point
> ...



Could you please describe what you mean by "Transfer" in detail?

Thanks


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

EXsystem said:


> Release - Inside Out
> 
> I been focusing on the back tension release for about a month now and my first approach was to push and pull using my back muscles to set the release off. I noticed I would tense up, use alot of muscle and my pin would gradually shake. Then I started to do some reading where a method of relaxing the release hand along with slow steady back tension is another way of executing the shot. I get a nice suprise shot and I just focus on putting the dot on the spot. The transition to relaxed hand is working for we.
> 
> What is you thoughts on this? How do you execute the shot?:wink:


I started a click vs no click thread in this forum. On reason why was the Tru Ball Inside out release. Not the TB inside out "X", but the original inside out.

Which as you know doesn't have traditional sear adjustment. The sear itself is fixed and you rotate the finger section around to make the release hot or cold.

No matter how hot I made the release I couldn't get the release to fire using many other simple BT methods. Unless as you stated, your push pull started causing muscle tension. Which for me caused varied left to right misses. I couldn't get a smooth release. I switched to the method you partially described. 

Click On.
Draw 
anchor to the click
maintain gentle BT
slowly close my middle and ring fingers(3 finger setup) while relaxing my index finger.
The continued back muscle contraction maintains a solid pull in to the back wall while taking up the slack created by the relaxing of the index finger and the travel of the hinge head.

My groups shrunk and the left and right misses went away.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Looney Bin said:


> Could you please describe what you mean by "Transfer" in detail?
> 
> Thanks


While coming into anchor the right rhomboid is already building tension. The same muscle use to draw are the same used to execute. The back. Any tension in the draw arm has to be bled into the back. Any tension in the forearm-bicep needs to be gettin rid of. This allows the hand to relax and provide unconscious rotation during execution. Although it may not be noticed. 

Once tension is started in the back it must never stop. Only increase. It is extremely hard to start - stop - start again. If back tension stops the draw arm has to pick up the slack. Then it has to go to the back again. Not good for process. 

.02


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, sheesh...this is a tough one...lol!!

I learned to shoot using an old Carter Colby 4-finger that had the string loop using a push/pull method of execution and could never figure out how to balance the push and pull= constant left and right misses. I then switched to a Scott 3-finger d-loop hinge and was taught the relax the index finger method, but my mind quickly discovered how to "cheat" this and I ended up command shooting everything. 

Now, I'm trying to use the pull only method with a steady bow arm and allow the tension to bleed out of the draw and just wait for the release to do its thing. This method takes a lot of trust in your routine and I'm just now starting to get to the point of being comfortable giving up the control using this method (at short distances). I am seriously thinking of incorporating a click for more consistency. This has been a very long journey for me.... Hinge currently being used is a Stan Black Jack set medium cold.


----------



## Ozzy17 (Jan 9, 2012)

subconsciously said:


> No click.
> Anchor
> Transfer
> Rotate release to a memorized stopping point
> ...


Same here


----------

